# Mauser History?



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

I recently bought a Czech VZ 24 Mauser chambered in 7.92x57.
The main question I have it what does the letters UR stamped before the serial number mean? Also any other history on these rifles would be greatly appreciated. Thinking about getting either an after market trigger or having trigger work done... what kind of accuracy can i expect?


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

The UR before the serial# would notate that is a Romanian Vz.24... the R notates romanian and the letter beore the R notates the period of manufactuering it started at A, I Believe(1938, after the invasion) and ran alphabetically through Y or Z I think.

Don't quote me but I believe the U would put you aboout the end of WWII era being around 1950's


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

You can wear yourself out reading about surplus rifles here: http://www.surplusrifle.com/


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I got a 8mm mauser also. we was out shooting targets in the woods and noticed that thing goes right through trees 3 to 4 foot around easily! thank god there was a cliff/ravine backstop behind us! what a beast! got me at least 250 rounds of ammo for it also.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Ken G said:


> You can wear yourself out reading about surplus rifles here: http://www.surplusrifle.com/


surplus is the way to go in my opinion! got me the mauser for like $120 and a SKS for $99 and a ak-47 for $299 this was a few years ago tho... you can trick them out for a good price also and add scopes and rails and even new stocks.. here is a pic of my sks with scope and all and my ak-47. i don't got a pic of my mauser but will get it out tho and take one tomorrow if i got time. you also get a sling and some cleaning gear, ammo pouches and even oil bottles and even bayonets when you buy surplus! I got one with the ak, mauser and the even sks has one bayonet thats built into it.. its like christmas or forrest gump when you buy surplus!! you never know what your gonna get!!


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll agree to that! I got this beauty for my 12th birthday back in 04. Yugo 59/66 with beyonet and all the other extras the gun grabers love to hate.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Would love to find a $99 sks now. Should hae bought two when they were cheap. Now even a fair one is $200


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

SigShooterWB said:


> I recently bought a Czech VZ 24 Mauser chambered in 7.92x57.
> The main question I have it what does the letters UR stamped before the serial number mean? Also any other history on these rifles would be greatly appreciated. Thinking about getting either an after market trigger or having trigger work done... what kind of accuracy can i expect?


I am a big Mauser collector, and I have found that there were a lot of these rifles that weren't marked with the serial numbers until after they were released to be sold as surplus the U and R could just be part of the number the VZ 24's were made in the Czech republic after it was captured. Many of these weapons were manufactured later on into WWII and were hastily built for Germany's last ditch efforts to stop Allied advances. 

I own several Mauser rifles, I have an original K98k, a VZ24, Yugoslavian M48 and a pre-WWII Turkish k98 variant. There is a difference between the k98 and the k98k the k98k is actually a shorter or karabiner (carbine). Pay close attention to the caliber markings on the rifles because rifles made prior to 1905 were chambered for the 7.92 x 57 J which has a bore diameter of .318 and used a heavy 220 grain round nose bullet then in 1905 they started manufacturing the rifles for the 7.92x57 JS which has a bore diameter of .323 and was loaded with 190 grain spitzer (pointed) bullet. You don't want to fire .323 diameter bullets through a .318 bore it will create dangerously high pressures which will result in a ruptured receiver or barrel or both possibly resulting in injury or worse. 

To answer your question about the accuracy you will find that the Mauser rifle in all of it's different models and variants is one of the most accurate rifles ever produced. I shoot mine often and still can't get over how accurate they still are after all these years. Cheaper than dirt and The Sportsmans guide usually has good deals on surplus ammo for the Mauser or if you're lucky your local sporting good store will have carry a couple boxes as these rifles are becoming pretty popular. I used my Yugo M48 3 years ago in West Virginia and took a nice 7 point buck at about 80 yards it dropped in it's tracks, the deer didn't even kick. So they are adequate to kill deer with at reasonable distances.

I hand load ammo for mine so I found packs of 100 once fired brass for the 7.92x57 JS through Graf & Sons and they also had the dies to reload them as well. Most newer loading manuals will have load data on the 7.92x57 JS it will more than likely be listed generically as the 8x57 Mauser but it is the JS round. If your not planning on sporterizing your rifle I wouldn't recommend changing the trigger I feel it takes away from the integrity of the rifles design which in my opinion is virtually flawless. But that's just me if you do decide to work on the trigger I think Timmney makes a trigger assembly for the Mauser but it will be expensive and like I said unless you plan on sporterizing it really isn't worth the money involved in changing the trigger.

One other tid bit about the Mauser design, the US Armies Springfield model 1903 rifles are based on the Mauser design and in fact Wilhelm Mauser actually took Springfield Armory and the US Army to court over Patent infringement. And many of today's modern Bolt action rifles are based on the Mauser action one in particular is the Ruger M77, and M77mkII rifles.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Huntinbull said:


> Would love to find a $99 sks now. Should hae bought two when they were cheap. Now even a fair one is $200


ya I seen the fear tactics go way up during election time and all the fear minded people ran out like a flock of sheep and bought up everything in sight causing ammo shortages and all then the greedy took advantage and used the fear to start ripping people off by charging them outrageous prices. double even triple prices for ammo and now guns are insane prices... I hate how the greedy play off of the peoples fear. now we all got to pay...  I seen a lady on the news run out to buy her son a 20 guage shotgun because she said "they were gonna ban all guns!!" lol. Like someone is actually gonna come to your house and take your guns away so you got to hunt with a slingshot... too funny....


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> ya I seen the fear tactics go way up during election time and all the fear minded people ran out like a flock of sheep and bought up everything in sight causing ammo shortages and all then the greedy took advantage and used the fear to start ripping people off by charging them outrageous prices. double even triple prices for ammo and now guns are insane prices... I hate how the greedy play off of the peoples fear. now we all got to pay...  I seen a lady on the news run out to buy her son a 20 guage shotgun because she said "they were gonna ban all guns!!" lol. Like someone is actually gonna come to your house and take your guns away so you got to hunt with a slingshot... too funny....


Though,fear may have had some affect on gun and ammo prices after the current president took office the taxes on ammo were raised and I believe the amount of tax on guns went up a little as well. I have spoken to several dealers and small shop owners who feel this tax has actually cost them business. They claim that people just aren't shooting as much because of this. And as far as finding the thought of all guns being banned "funny" I'd say it's a legitimate fear as we have seen seen several legislative bills that have been very unpopular with the majority of the people, passed regardless one of which was the health care bill. I'm not a fan of talking politics but to not take the possible loss of gun ownership seriously could be potentially dangerous to all who support our 2nd amendment rights. Sorry to preach my friend just trying to inform is all.


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

I think the best we can do as individuals is keep supporting the NRA-ILA and try our damnedest to bring new shooters/hunters into the sport. Common sense and logic just doesnt seem to register with these gun grabing liberals so come election day we'll all get our chance to vote freedom first. I'm 19 and this is my first election I'll be voting in so this is my first chance at actually contributing something to fellow sportsman.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

believe it or not all nra members are conservative. I am one and I am liberal on about 99% of things but I agree guns are good in my opinion. I got 10 or more guns. I was not trying to make anything political and not trying to start a fight with conservatives and all. We will all be out voting come november and thats what makes our country what it is. I wish the American people would just get along instead of being so divided and crazy. I know how you all get with politics and then the thread gets closed so thats all I got to say on that. now mausers! I rather talk about that cause we all agree they kick some butt and just for that I am gonna go get mine and take a picture!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

couple pictures of the mauser m24/47. enjoy! if anyone knows more about them than I do let me know where it came from and all. Its dinged up and all but it always makes me wonder what its been through and who used it and all. shoots good too!


----------



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

Took mine out today and shot from a rest for a change... no problem obliterating clay pidgeons at 100 meters with open sites and original trigger. If I keep getting better with it I might just leave it as is and save the money for a new trigger and put it to use elsewhere (say that GI 1911 or M1 Garand I've been eyeing up)


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thats pretty good in my opinion. If you hit clay pideons thats headshots at 100 yards, you can prolly hit a man size target easily at 200 or 300. when are you gonna have to shoot farther than that unless your a sniper! after that range you might as well add a scope. I am gonna get out with mine also soon. my buddy has a outdoor range membership and said we can take it out sometime. I got 300 rounds of 8mm 70's surplus ammo thats beastly so I wanna get out and see how it does at 100 yards. keep ya posted if I do. I will take my camera with me.


----------

